# Young, Free & Really In Need Of Information



## SimonT (May 26, 2008)

*Young, Free & In Need Of Information*

Hello All.

I'm really glad I've been able to find this site- I have lots of questions regarding immigration and, after reading lots of posts, everyone here seems to be really friendly and willing to help. Hopefully you can help me  This is a bit of a long one, so here goes...

I'm Simon, I've just turned 20 and I'm from the UK. For years now, I've wanted to leave the UK and live abroad. While I will miss certain things here (my friends, family, Cadbury's Dairy Milk....) I have always had this feeling inside like I have to get away from England. I'm not sure what it is and I don't think I will be able to shake the feel off either until I actually do it.

A few years ago I completed my National Diploma for I.T. Practitioners, getting a strong grade in the process. After leaving college I began my job in I.T. and have been doing really well there since. I've been trained to a high standard, gaining several in-demand, globally recognised, professional qualifications and I'm wondering if this would be useful to the Canadian workforce- useful enough for me to gain a permanent visa.

As it stands at the moment, I have no girlfriend/wife, no house, no family commitments..there isn't really anything stopping me packing my bags and leaving tomorrow if I had a visa. I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice for someone my age, leaving and working in Canada. I understand that I have age on my side and that I will have plenty of time in the future, but now seems like as good a time as any, especially considering my zero-commitment life in the UK.

I have tried the eligibility tests on several websites and it doesn't appear that I would have many issues getting in, but I would like to hear it from people that have done or, or who are going through the process at the moment.

I also have some questions about the I.T. industry in Canada. What are the average salaries for I.T. technicians/analysts? I have a salary of 18k here in the UK. I understand that I can't expect that in Canada, but I also hear that, in general, it is cheaper to live (except in the big cities like Toronto) I guess the big question I need to know is whether a 20 year old could earn enough in the I.T. industry to be able to afford to live in Canada on his own? (I should imagine that Canadians my age would probably still be living with parents/guardians)

I hope that these questions can be answered- it would be good to know what people think before I seriously start to consider submitting a visa application. 

Thank you in advance for your help.


EDIT--

I have been looking around the Calgary area as a possible place to start out. I love the mountains and I hear it's a lovely city to live and work in. What are people's thoughts on this?

I also understand that it may be hard for me to gain work in my chosen profession straight away if I can't manage to line up work before I was to arrive. How difficult is it to get a job without being able to physically visit potential employers?


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh yes my IT friends do well=they find work/keep work and for some if they are good get more offers for work. Lots of places outside of TO too. You really are at the best age and unencumbered to give it a go. Especially at the age you are at you will probably adapt very fast and have opportunties for making many friends and do well(lay roots) socially. More flexible. It is cheaper here although homes have jumped in the last 8 years and gas too. Still far cheaper in most areas (for what you get) then in the UK. Some places are astronomical (B.C). I like the Waterloo area. I have written extensively about it. It has excellent IT prospects. 
For labour market info this is a very useful government of Canada site for all. 
Welcome to Labour Market Information / Bienvenue à l'Information sur le marché du travail 
On that site you will find related sites...some links listed on this page are citizenship and immigration, Foreign Credentials recognition, Foreign Workers Program, Working in Canada Tool, Red Seal, etc. So very useful links. You can find that page here... 
Related Sites
For your field the gov't's national occupation code is 2171 which you can use on their sites wherever NOC is a an option for searching besides job title. Another gov't site is 
Welcome to Job Futures / Bienvenue à Emploi-Avenir
for anyone wanting wage/prospects on a certain career in Canada. Specifically your site using the NOC code is at this page JobFutures.ca - Information Systems Analysts and Consultants
Good luck. You should do well!


----------



## SimonT (May 26, 2008)

CanadianGal said:


> Oh yes my IT friends do well. Lots of places outside of TO too. You really are at the best age and unencumbered to give it a go. Especially at the age you are at you will probably adapt very fast and have opportunties for making many friends and do well(lay roots) socially. More flexible. It is cheaper here although homes have jumped in the last 8 years and gas too. Still far cheaper in most areas (for what you get) then in the UK. Some places are astronomical (B.C). I like the Waterloo area. I have written extensively about it. It has excellent IT prospects.
> For labour market info this is a very useful site for all. You can check out career prospects, average wages etc by job title. Good luck.


Hi CanadianGirl,

Thanks for the speedy response  I'm glad that you think it's a good idea...I think if I told people round here I'm off to live in Canada, they would look at me funny!

Do you have any information as to average salaries? I don't have vast amounts of experience (probably pushing 2 years by the time I got out there) but I think I could prove my worth in an interview.

Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Simon, no problem. That last link specifically will tell you wages. My friends in the field do well-even very well for pay. 
Most people don't like change. Sometimes when someone sticks their head out people are apt to shoot them down then encourage. I have met so many immigrants here-many from Britain -young, older, new and 20+ years here. They all rave about Canada. Its not to say some maybe won't feel at home but most(all I think) tell me its better then home. Friendliness, safety, space, prospects. They still love their homeland generally but some were turned off it too. The more they go visit home the happier they are they live here-it reaffirms their decision. Some miss certain cultural things(pub life) but not much else. Yes, I have asked them-lively discussions! You can get ahead here and quality of life is better to sum up their impressions. Many tell me their friends and families were unsure or unsupportive but after visiting and seeing their loved ones lives come together here, they wish they had done the same thing and taken the leap. Especially for their children's futures.
Canada is varied in landscape, climate, lifestyles, home expenses, community feel. I personally would not want to live in TO although culturally its great to go visit. My sister loves it there. I am now in a small town and it suits me but obviously not my sis! LOL So you have time and freedom to move around abit to see what is your preference. At your stage of life you may even eventually find a partner here which also helps make you feel tied to a new country. And if you don't like it, you can always go home-again, much less encumbered then older expats. I definitely encourage you. Sometimes it will take a few years for others to "get it". I guess in the end it is what you want for yourself for the future, and where you see yourself getting it. ;-)


----------



## SimonT (May 26, 2008)

CanadianGal said:


> Hey Simon, no problem. That last link specifically will tell you wages. My friends in the field do well-even very well for pay.
> Most people don't like change. Sometimes when someone sticks their head out people are apt to shoot them down then encourage. I have met so many immigrants here-many from Britain -young, older, new and 20+ years here. They all rave about Canada. Its not to say some maybe won't feel at home but most(all I think) tell me its better then home. Friendliness, safety, space, prospects. They still love their homeland generally but some were turned off it too. The more they go visit home the happier they are they live here-it reaffirms their decision. Some miss certain cultural things(pub life) but not much else. Yes, I have asked them-lively discussions! You can get ahead here and quality of life is better to sum up their impressions. Many tell me their friends and families were unsure or unsupportive but after visiting and seeing their loved ones lives come together here, they wish they had done the same thing and taken the leap. Especially for their children's futures.
> Canada is varied in landscape, climate, lifestyles, home expenses, community feel. I personally would not want to live in TO although culturally its great to go visit. My sister loves it there. I am now in a small town and it suits me but obviously not my sis! LOL So you have time and freedom to move around abit to see what is your preference. At your stage of life you may even eventually find a partner here which also helps make you feel tied to a new country. And if you don't like it, you can always go home-again, much less encumbered then older expats. I definitely encourage you. Sometimes it will take a few years for others to "get it". I guess in the end it is what you want for yourself for the future, and where you see yourself getting it. ;-)


I feel more confident already now I have more information!

Here in the UK it's very expensive for someone my age to leave home and find a place of their own. To look at the wages on the site you gave along with the cost of living, it seems I will be far better off financially. Money certainly isn't everything, but when you're considering moving half way around the world, you want to be reassured that you can live comfortably. 

I now need to get saving- I understand you need 6 months' money to tide you over if you don't already have a job lined up. I think it's time I start updating my CV and getting that cover letter looking awesome.

Thanks for all your help.

If anyone else feels they have anything else to add to this topic, I would love to hear from you.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

I am glad you found it helpful. Yes to the savings although you actually have a great advantage with your age and serious jobs. Heck, you can pick up small jobs, but for your career many bigger employees like to "get'em young" and mold to the company. They are looking at your age demographic. Even over much more experienced guys (in their 30's)-it just depends. So that is a real plus. Allowances are made because you are at the beginning of your working career that you don't always get when you are even a decade older with qualifications out the wazoo! So use that advantage! 
Money isn't everything but it sure helps! Its that balance-how much you have to work to get a decent standard of living. Better here.
You are in a field that pays in a country who wants your profession. Awesome start! Your future is bright. Now its what you make of it!


----------



## SimonT (May 26, 2008)

CanadianGal said:


> I am glad you found it helpful. Yes to the savings although you actually have a great advantage with your age and serious jobs. Heck, you can pick up small jobs, but for your career many bigger employees like to "get'em young" and mold to the company. They are looking at your age demographic. Even over much more experienced guys (in their 30's)-it just depends. So that is a real plus. Allowances are made because you are at the beginning of your working career that you don't always get when you are even a decade older with qualifications out the wazoo! So use that advantage!
> Money isn't everything but it sure helps! Its that balance-how much you have to work to get a decent standard of living. Better here.
> You are in a field that pays in a country who wants your profession. Awesome start! Your future is bright. Now its what you make of it!


Would you say then that I may possibly be able to travel out and look around for jobs without having too much saved? (Getting by with smaller jobs for the time being). The savings are what I think I would struggle with- it may take me quite a while to get any serious cash behind me.

The plan though is to try and find some employers who would be interested in offering me a job before I even get there. Having the above option would be good though.


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I would always recommend bringing as much money as possible as life can be unpredictable or you can hit a patch you need to weather through. Thinking back to being 20 I lived happily on a lot less-so what you may find reasonable another older person may not. Plus there are various living arrangements you may happily consider as many do in your age bracket(shared living accomodation/roommates/rent a room in a house). Plus others in the same position to go in on renting etc.
You would be able to pick up odd jobs and pay would reflect that. Anything like construction to retail, temporary hiring agencies,etc. Some pay better then others and your own profession would pay best. But a young man like yourself is always needed and in the perfect position to be given a chance. Just think, if you need money and go for one of these jobs to hold you over, would they accept the 40 year old or you first? You. There is that advantage again. You are at the age people are willing to give you a try and they accept that you may have tried your hands at various jobs(small) and not consider that questionable. Whereas with an older person it can look bad sometimes on a resume. 
I think you have very strong attributes as an immigrant and as a candidate to make a go of it here. The perfect age as long as you can emotionally handle a big adventure, maybe some hard unexpected work, and adjustment. And you are really sure before making the big leap from all your supports. Many can do it. I think the natural inclination at 20 to go out into the world and find your way is the perfect time to try.
Cheers!


----------



## cbelanger82 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good news for you...we have Cadbury's Dairy Milk in Canada and in my opinion it is even creamier than in the UK  We just left Canada to move to the UK for work for a few years. We find that the costs of living is a lot more expensive here. Flats (apartments) are way cheaper in Canada and you won't have to pay that City Council Tax. I can't help with the job/salary thing but if you are in the London area, I would suggest you to visit Trafalgar Square on the 1st of July for Canada Day. You'll be able to find booths from Emigrate Canada and many more and their will be Canadian food and beers, a concert and some street hockey... Should be lots of fun! Good luck


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Salaries*

SimonT,

I'm an I.S. Manager here in Calgary and have been here for just over 3 months. I was recruited from the UK to work here as there were no people of the right level available in my particular field.

I have 3 staff that work for me. 1 desktop guy, 1 microsoft server guy and 1 linux/networks guy. The salaries are around $45K, $60K and $70k respectively. That's pretty median for over here. Low in comparison to London but you can live very comfortably on those salaries.

The quality of the people I interviewed here in I.T. was quite poor - poor skills, poor job selection and poor communication skills. Also, a lack of business awareness was very, very obvious. It took a lot of effort to find really good people. Therefore, getting a job might not be too difficult if you are anyway half decent.

Getting a work permit/residency is a totally different ball game. I'm not even going to get started on the stupidity of the selection process especially given the quality of people I have interviewed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## munchmantx (Jul 8, 2008)

*IT in Calgary*

Hi SczzyBoy,

I am considering moving from the Dallas area to Calgary. I currently am a co-owner of an IT services company - and we are doing quite well, but I am interested in making the move to Canada.

I believe my skill qualify me as a Skilled Worker according to Canada Immigration. Can you give me a guess as to what percentage of employers are willing to make a job offer to someone outside of the country?

Do you happen to have any tips for good web sites that list such employers? I can search monster just as well as anyone - but picking the employers that hire internationally is proving to be a challenge without some "inside knowledge."

Btw, if you're still looking for a linux/windows/network person... 

I work hard and have great people interaction skills (no IT crowd wannabe here!).

Thanks!


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

You should try Calgary. Have a look at the Alberta website and see if it appeals to you. My son worked in IT both in the last couple of years of high school and while he was at university and without any qualifications he was paid the equivalent of what you are getting in your job now in the UK. Calgary is a very hard-working, dynamic city full of young people getting ahead. If you are also hard-working and ambitious and not afraid to work 12 hour days regularly you will do well there. It is not unreasonable to expect to rent a very nice apartment as a young person. And they not only have Cadbury's but also Hersheys and Tim Horton's and it doesn't get much better than that! Go to Alberta United Kingdom Office :: Immigrating to Alberta 
and see what you think.


----------



## redmaple (Jul 19, 2008)

*CanadianGal,* 

I just wanted to say a huge THANK YOU, for all the very useful information you provided. Very, very helpful.


----------



## SczzyBoy (Jan 1, 2008)

*@ munchmantx*

I've no idea of the employers that would be hiring from outside the country or that would offer work permit assistance. I fell into living in Canada purely because the IT Director resigned while I was on my induction. I said I can do the job and they said you will have to move to Calgary! End of story.

As for the qualification - it's weird. An IT Manager like me does not qualify. I am here as an embedded software design engineer which does qualify. I'm dreading the renewal process next year! I'd look hard into what qualifies and what doesn't.

Calgary is good because we have a lot of Oil and Gas companies so skills are in demand. If you can get a Husky or a Pengrowth to buy in then you are sorted.

No - I am not looking for peeps anymore unless you live in the UK. I'm currently recruiting for the role that I was originally hired for!


----------

